# Freezing Turkey Burgers - Raw or Cooked?



## muzzlet

I found this recipe for Asian Turkey Burgers, but it makes 6 burgers, so I want to freeze half for another meal. My question is: should I freeze them before or after they are cooked? I am using fresh ground turkey, not previously frozen. If you want to see the recipe, here it is: Recipe

Thanks, Jan


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss Jan.....IMO I would freeze them prior to cooking (raw). Form your patties and freeze on a plate over night so they will freeze seperately....bag them the next morning.


----------



## Maverick2272

i would freeze them raw as well.


----------



## muzzlet

Ok, thanks guys!


----------



## pugger

*Cooked*

If you grill them, which is the only way we cook them, and we only cook Turkey burgers at our house, I would cook them first and then freeze them, IMHO.

We've been doing this for many years now. This also facilitates leftovers - a quick lunch or dinner by microwaving or other reheating method.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I agree with the "freeze raw" folks, although you can freeze leftover cooked ones as well.  Have been making chicken & turkey burgers for well over 20 years now, & frequently make more than I plan to cook at one time.  I usually wrap them snugly individually in plastic wrap, & then put them in a freezer bag with the date marked on it.  Do the same for cooked ones.

If given a choice, I much prefer frozen thawed raw burgers than frozen thawed cooked ones.  The frozen thawed cooked ones do seem to lose enough moisture to make them a bit on the dry side after reheating.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Thaw before cooking so they don't dry out as much.


----------



## muzzlet

Thanks for much for all the great suggestions. I just wanted to let you know that the recipe turned out great and I will definitely be making them again! I did decide to freeze the extra raw burgers. I took Uncle Bob's advice about freezing them first on a plate, then bagging. However, next time I will remember to put some wax paper under them first so they don't stick to the plate!!!


----------

